# Clutch Delay Valve Delete for Gen2



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

Any results?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Switching to the Amsoil synchromesh will help as well. The Gen 2 uses the Gen 1's gearing, so that 1->2 throw is long and slow.


----------



## Arrest_me_redcruze (Dec 17, 2019)

Just curious if anyone has dug farther into this and had any luck?


----------



## Adamcruze2 (Dec 27, 2019)

Updates?


----------



## jswish07 (Aug 27, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah, look at my build on here, I did this, it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but could anyone share the PNs for the CDV and line?

Thanks!


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

HatchBatch said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but could anyone share the PNs for the CDV and line?
> 
> Thanks!


So I did some more googling and found the PNs that seem to be needed.
55505687 is the line with accumulator
55572350 is the CDV.

I read somewhere on here that we need the “aftermarket one” to be able to pull out the valve, can’t seem to find that so I’ll have to see what I get. I ordered both of these parts.


----------



## Janks0wns (9 mo ago)

Sorry to dig up thread again, But here is a vid on this more recent 



. also part number for cdv used is 55352050.(this is not me its a guys i follow who custom builds parts for the cruze and tests them on his youtube channel. Hope maybe this helps anyone.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Did somebody figured out how to bypass the accumulator?


----------

